# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С 8.3. - Помогите установить, пожалуйста!

## kotenk_a

Первый раз в жизни пытаюсь то сделать самостоятельно... пока ничего не получается.
Имеется Windows 8 и скачанный вот отсюда http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/Jm.F...ULqw-Us4P3UgBB архив.
Поясните, пожалуйста, порядок действий!
Я понятливая, я справлюсь :-)
И спасибо огромное за такой богатый информативно сайт!

----------


## avm3110

> Поясните, пожалуйста, порядок действий!


1. Раскрываешь архив в пустой каталог
2. в  данном каталоге (или во вложенных папках) ищешь прогу setup и запускаешь её. Далее идёшь по подсказкам и система установлена

----------

ElenaElen (06.11.2016)

----------


## Tyger

а как лманую на Windows 8 поставить? Платформу 8.2 поставила, какой hasp ставить и как никак не разберусь .. надо дома на праздниках поработать и никак не
получается.. очень надо..

---------- Post added at 23:25 ---------- Previous post was at 23:23 ----------

а как лманую на Windows 8 поставить? Платформу 8.2 поставила, какой hasp ставить и как никак не разберусь .. надо дома на праздниках поработать и никак не
получается.. очень надо..

----------


## avm3110

> а как лманую на Windows 8 поставить?


Не мучайся. Скачай RePack - он не требует ни ломалки, ни хаспа (всё уже вылечено)

RePack качать (мой совет) 8.3.8 с традиционного места - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...946#post456946
раздел - "RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная, авторская сборка)"

----------

androidmen (14.06.2016), ElenaElen (06.11.2016), Tyger (06.05.2016)

----------


## Tyger

Ооо! Я плакаль от счастья! Это не спасибо, это СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!ИИ

---------- Post added at 21:17 ---------- Previous post was at 21:16 ----------

Ооо! Я плакаль от счастья! Это не спасибо, это СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!ИИИИ

----------


## md164

Доброго времени суток.
Пытаюсь открыть сохраненную ранее конфигурацию Управление торг.алкогольной продукции.
Скачал Платформу 8.3 , установил - работает.
Создал "пустую" базу и в Конфигураторе через Администрирование сделал загрузку конфигурации. Долго обрабатывалось и база вроде как наполнилась.
При попытке зайти в неё запрашивает пользователя, после выбора выдает сообщение об ошибке инициализации защиты модуля КТ-2000 УТАП.
Затем скачал соответствующее отраслевое решение, установил его, но ничего не поменялось. Загрузил конфигурацию, которая была в архиве и она открылась.
По всей видимости инициализация защиты происходит в моей конфигурации. 
Как же обойти эту защиту?

----------


## kozhemjakina

Добрый день хочу попробовать поработать на 8, я бухгалтер а не программист, но хочу сама поставить  ее, помогите пожалуйста.
вот от суда скачала http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ!
платформу 8.3.8.1675 как мне ее установить на Win7 x64. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## avm3110

> платформу 8.3.8.1675


По этой ссылке есть только конфигурация, а не платформа.
Ну а так, последовательность действий:
1. Установить платформу (например помеченную как RePack и значит не требующую ключа)
2. Скачать и установить конфигурацию
3. Запустить платформу и создать или "чистую базу" или демо-базу.

----------

kozhemjakina (06.06.2016)

----------

